# Jungle Phase



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Maybe the owner or an employee comes on here? but thought i'd give an opinion on that shop..
No offence intended.. Maybe more constructive criticism?

But... I dont think 5 completely different sized, but same type of boa is a good idea in the same viv.. With one empty water bowl and no proper hides. All boas were a goodly adultish size too.. and the viv was about min size if not too small for one.. let alone 5!

Oh and also Mark pointed out that next to that viv in another viv was a BCI and Another type of boa. But one of them being 3 times the size of the other! Also with an empty water bowl and no hides! Also not a good idea!

Then a few people went there after to look.. And found the 10 royals in the shop being fed live mice and one a small live rat. Probably not a good idea. I think i heard someone (Who came back from the shop) say the shop person said it was a last resort.. But 10 royals at the last resort? 

Ohhhhh. Another thing.. I think it'd be a good idea to put locks or latches on the vivs.. There was nothing stopping someone opening the vivs and either walking out with one or leaving the vivs open so the reptiles can escape.. Including some goodly sized boas and some adult beardies.


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

you know what i said that to him...put locks on the cage and he said he would...gonna give him a bollocking in marbella now lol...we go to the same place in marbella but i gotta get crix tomorrow so i will have a snoop about and see what else there is d=^.^=b


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I went today after the show, I had a good chat with the bloke about the Boas etc in the same tanks, he said that it's only a temporary thing while theyre continuing the shop expansion, he's waiting for a load of Rhino Vivs etc he said. But I'm still not sure that BRB should of been in with that much Larger BCI altogether!


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

Well what i say is give him a short while to see if he does get the vivs i say a week and if not and then we lynch him lol


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

balthazar196 said:


> Well what i say is give him a short while to see if he does get the vivs i say a week and if not and then we lynch him lol


Yeh, I was planning to back that way in a few weeks so I shall have to see, Equipment wise he had some great stuff though, bought a couple pieces of the Sand-Blasted Coffee Wood!


----------



## balthazar196 (Jun 1, 2007)

His crix are good quality lol thats all i buy from him and i bought a uv light and thats all be fine so far once ive got some money im gonna either get another viv or get a bigger wood for my beardie


----------

